# Conneaut during the rain



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Got to the river around 8 am was either pouring or sprinkling for the first 4 hours ! Started out trolling but the leaves were everywhere so I switched to casting spoons And immediately hooked into one ! Caught a couple more than it slowed up so I went back to trolling since the winds pushed the leaves to one side ! Finished the day with around 15 on and got 10 in ! Had a good day except for the rain which rain down my rain suit into my shoes ! 
Fish are running bigger this year than last ! A lot in the 7 to 9 lb range !


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Incredible


----------



## CMGOhio (Sep 3, 2019)

wow that looks awesome. i need to get out and learn to catch one of these bad boys.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Great job thanks for posting. Were there other boats or did you have the river to yourself?


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

Where can you launch from to get into the river, Or could you get under the bridge in the mouth?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice work. I noticed fish bigger this year too. 

Don.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

is that river wadeable?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea the fish are running bigger so far this year, will really know inanother month thats when the bigger fish usually start showing up so will be interesting


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i need to get my boat back out, havent trolled for any this year yet, miss those 10-20 fish days trolling...
alot of fun


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

zpyles_00 said:


> is that river wadeable?


It is no trespassing from just below the launch ramp to the rivers mouth boats only ! Small boats can get under the bridge but with the water up this year I can’t !


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

cast-off said:


> Great job thanks for posting. Were there other boats or did you have the river to yourself?


There was no other boats till in the afternoon when the sun came out ! Some people did fish from the parking lot but because of the rain they didn’t stay long !


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

!!! trigger happy !!! said:


> Where can you launch from to get into the river, Or could you get under the bridge in the mouth?


I can’t get under the bridge


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...went through my notes from last season steelhead fishing. I caught 14 fish between 24" and 26" 4.14 lbs to 5.10 lbs. This year have noticed a rather large increase with these numbers so far with what I've caught and seen 1st hand. I have also seen quite a few smaller fish jumping a couple feet out of water that looked under 20 inches. Either way fishing is great and should only get better.

Don.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zpyles_00 said:


> is that river wadeable?



I'll help you out more,,,,,,,, Yes you can wade it,,,,, but IT WILL BE PACKED THIS WEEKEND!
Start Here;
https://www.google.com/maps/@41.9435927,-80.5501408,127m/data=!3m1!1e3

BTW,,,, some 8#+ers are being LOST, way up River. ;>)

WayIGo,,,, thanks for that bridge pic. Looks like my 16 won't fit either!

*JUST THINK,,,, how nice it would be IF we had shore access all the way out to the East Hole-in-the-wall!
HA!!! I got it in AGAIN!!! 

Squeaky Door ;>)*


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...went through my notes from last season steelhead fishing. I caught 14 fish between 24" and 26" 4.14 lbs to 5.10 lbs. This year have noticed a rather large increase with these numbers so far with what I've caught and seen 1st hand. I have also seen quite a few smaller fish jumping a couple feet out of water that looked under 20 inches. Either way fishing is great and should only get better.
> 
> Don.


I have not seen one smaller fish caught yet this fall, usually you get a lot of 15-24 inch fish at this time... but all the fish ive seen caught were 24+ so far this fall...usually the bigger ones come later so im hoping the average size is up this year compared to the last few years....


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I tried a spoon that was all silver yesterday when the sun started to peak through and brighten water up...over a 15 minute period I had several follows and nips from the smaller fish...couple times just as I was bringing spoon out of water a little guy would come up and turn away.

Don.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like you had a pretty good day. I guess since you couldn't get under the bridge that the ramp on the river is still useable. I haven't fished there in quite a few years. The last time I was there I launched on the river but I didn't know if that ramp was still ok to launch at now. I don't think that the city puts any money into the upkeep of that ramp. I'd like to get my son up there to give him a shot at hooking a steelhead.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

The main ramp in the harbor is fine it’s just that the lake was so muddy from last weeks big blow I didn’t even bother going out there !


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

FishIgo said:


> The main ramp in the harbor is fine it’s just that the lake was so muddy from last weeks big blow I didn’t even bother going out there !


I assume you put your boat in on the creek launch ramp. Any problem putting a 16 ft. boat in there? My boat may be about the same size as yours.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

My boat is 17’ 3” so you should have no problem


----------

